# My Thoroughbred



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, he seems like an angel.
Although, he has incredibly high withers, usually a thoroughbred trait. He is pigeon toed and cow-hocked. Slightly, (emphasis on slightly), overweight. He has very small pasterns too. Other than that really, he's cute.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Well, he seems like an angel.
> Although, he has incredibly high withers, usually a thoroughbred trait. He is pigeon toed and cow-hocked. Slightly, (emphasis on slightly), overweight. He has very small pasterns too. Other than that really, he's cute.


couldn't have said it better :wink:


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i was told he was underweight! how can i fix him?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I honestly don't think his weight is a problem at all! He has a bit of a belly, but I would definitely NOT reduce his feed. Thoroughbreds are often hard keepers. He just needs more exercise, thats all.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Love his coloring, you might want to consider resizing
those pictures though, really hard to critique seeing
their so big!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

sorry there so big


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I honestly don't think his weight is a problem at all! He has a bit of a belly, but I would definitely NOT reduce his feed. Thoroughbreds are often hard keepers. He just needs more exercise, thats all.


agreed, he just needs some gooding working out


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree with Harlee.  His withers are pretty high, but over-all he looks nice.  I think he's really cute.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

his withers are irritating because i can find any thing to fit him.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i took new pics of him today

Front:









Back:









Left:









Right:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's sooo cute! He could use some more muscle, maybe try some hill-work?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

from the new pics I can see that he is pigeon toed, stands under himself in the back, is a bit cow hocked, but that's about it.... sorry if i repeated anything i said earlier..... he's really cute


----------

